# 8950 magnum



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

The right hand side ram is leaking like a sieve, so see,s local case man ,heart attack just the seal kit $700ozzie dollars about $400 us .so wondering if any hay talk blokes have gone aftermarket, and there are no kits in australia and have to come from the us anyway


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Opps not sure if the post showed tractor its a case 8950


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be afraid to go with aftermarket on that. Just find a reputable supplier.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Waldo said:


> The right hand side ram is leaking like a sieve, so see,s local case man ,heart attack just the seal kit $700ozzie dollars about $400 us .so wondering if any hay talk blokes have gone aftermarket, and there are no kits in australia and have to come from the us anyway


 Are you asking about the 3point arm lift cylinder seals or the steering cylinder Seals. Just wondered which ram


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

Endrow power steering did the big look on ebay and after market $90 dollars ordered 3 as i said case here $700aus or $400 us dollars hate getting shafted


----------

